# Airblaster Ninja Suit - what temperatures warrant the Merino wool?



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> If you have the Merino wool version of Airblaster ninja suits, what temperatures do you ride in?
> 
> I ride in Tahoe and we have not-that-long seasons and not-that-cold weather. Though sometimes in Feb it can get to single digit Fahrenheit.
> 
> In spring/summer it can get hot, so that's another concern whether the Merino is too warm.


Related: if I get the hooded version, like this guy did (TJ from Board Archive), *would the hood interfere with putting on a face mask??*


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Related: if I get the hooded version, like this guy did (TJ from Board Archive), *would the hood interfere with putting on a face mask??*


You put face mask over the hood.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> If you have the Merino wool version of Airblaster ninja suits, what temperatures do you ride in?
> 
> I ride in Tahoe and we have not-that-long seasons and not-that-cold weather. Though sometimes in Feb it can get to single digit Fahrenheit.
> 
> In spring/summer it can get hot, so that's another concern whether the Merino is too warm.


Mine is pretty comfy in from 10F to 25F with insulated jacket/pants and shell jacket/pants above that.
If it gets below 10F, I throw on a fleece jacket under my insulate jacket.
I mean this is riding at my local small resort when you never warm up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> You put face mask over the hood.


:question:

I would think you'd want to put on the facemask & pull the hood up over that. :blink:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :question:
> 
> I would think you'd want to put on the facemask & pull the hood up over that. :blink:


It doesn't really matter depends on the mask.
I find my airhole mask slides down easily if put under the hood.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> It doesn't really matter depends on the mask.
> I find my airhole mask slides down easily if put under the hood.


Very true. I didn't like _any_ of the velcro, attatch behind the head, type face masks. 

I finally went with the Blackstrap and/or the Serius Snowdanna! 

Both of which I would think would work better _under_ the attached ninja hood. 

:hairy:





(...of course then, my helmet wouldn't fit right!) :blink: :facepalm3:


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Related: if I get the hooded version, like this guy did (TJ from Board Archive), *would the hood interfere with putting on a face mask??*


Kevin and TJ, yeyyyy. I follow their channel on youtube.


----------

